# pequeño proyecto



## nmrg (Ene 14, 2008)

buenas

tengo aqui un pequeño dilema!



donde vivo, la gente joven acostumbra a tener unos locales ("garitos" se suelen llamar aqui) para pasar el rato y quedar con los amigos

en el mio hemos ido un paso más alla...

tenemos 19 altavoces a base de recopilar y claro está: cada uno es de un padre.
asi pues disponemos de dos sistemas 5.1 de genius de 1000W de potencia cada uno (eso pone en las especificaciones  )
un sistema 2.1 de creative de 50 W de potencia
una minicadena estereo y también aunque sin usar tenemos dos bafles de dos vias que montan altavoces de Beyma, cada uno con 500 W de potencia para los que, claro está, no tenemos amplificador


a pesar de que el sonido es bastante bueno (lo llevamos con un ordenador) y cuidamos bastante de el equipo no nos termina de gustar....

el local es una planta baja semisubterránea con 30 m2 repartidos en dos zonas
la más interior es una zona de aprox. 4.5 x 3 m y de 1.8 m de alto  ( el techo es una bóveda de ladrillo de casi dos siglos de antigüedad...) 
la exterior es de 3x 4 m mas o menos y en esa zona no queremos que hayan altavoces


nuestra idea era repartir los satélites de los dos sistemas 5.1 alrededor del perímetro de la pared (10 en total ) a la altura de los oidos, a ambos lados del fondo de la zona interior estarían los dos bafles, además de dos cajas de subgraves que habría que hacer a medida....
el resto del equipo no se si lo usaríamos.

la idea era meter los parlantes de los satélites en cubos de metacrilato con luces dentro (las luces actualmente estab funcionando y van con la musica del ordenador... para más información:  http://discolitez.com/ )


las pregunta son: 
lo primero: es viable?¿ (técnicamente hablando)
lo segundo : me recomendais que monte divisores de frecuencias para los parlantes ( agudos y medios---> los parlantes graves y subgraves---> las cajas a medida y los bafles ) ?
lo tercero: ¿que amplificador necesito para las cajas ( parlante de graves de 10" de beyma (no tengo la referencia :S ) y tweeter CP-20 ( es algo antiguo ) montados con filtros pasivos) ?



gracias por aguantar la parrafada!
y mas gracias si alguien sabe algo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2008)

Si, es viable yo lo hice para festejar un cumpleaños de una hija y anda PERFECTO
Solamente tienes que agregar al puerto paralelo de tu PC una interfaz de potencia (Es mas titulo que complicacion)

La interfaz es algo que maneja las lamparas y aisla la tension de la red electrica de tu PC, es este esquema que te paso.
Tendras que armarte tantas como canales de iluminacion quieras montar.
Este es el esquema generico, tendras que hacer infimas correcciones para que te funcione en tu caso.


----------



## nmrg (Ene 14, 2008)

me parece que me has entendido mal

la interfaz de potencia esta armada y funcionando,
solo queria saber el tema de audio ya que el de la iluminacion está controlado pero gracias de todos modos


(por cierto, usamos LEDs a CC por lo que tu circuito no nos serviria de mucho)


----------



## nmrg (Ene 14, 2008)

se me olvidaba indicaros que todos los amplificador con sus conrrespondientes fuentes de alimentacion, circuiteria conectores y demás estaria montados en una especie de mueble tipo rack y previamente cableados para recibir alimentacion y señal de audio de 4 canales

gracias


----------

